# 14ft Monark Jon Mod



## Nick Jones (Feb 26, 2009)

Hello,

I have recently bought a 14-36-18 Jon boat in fair condition but I want to make a few changes. I will attach pictures later tonight when I get home but for now I will explain it and what I am looking to do.

The boat came set up really well for Crappie fishing but that is not all I want to use it for. I have already gutted it and bought a new foot controlled trolling motor. Also, it had a horrible spray paint job so the last few days I have been stripping and cleaning it to get ready for a paint job. 

It is funny how thing work out! I mentioned to a buddy I was going to paint the boat I just bought and he said his dad just finished up painting a truck with a double epoxy scratch resistant paint that cost $1200 a gallon. Anyways, he said he may have some left so I called his dad. I am taking it today and should have it back by Saturday night. How awesome is that!

I really need help with the deck I want to build. I bought a couple of aluminum angle but I am returning it today. It is just too expensive and if my wife found out I was spending that much.......well you catch the drift. After reading several of your articles I have decided to go with non-treated 2x2. I am going to need advice on anything you can think of. I know a lot of times I will do something and realize "man I wish I would have added this or knew I could do it this way".

I will post as many pictures as possible because I know how much seeing yours have helped me already. Thanks in advance for all the help.


----------



## grizzly (Feb 26, 2009)

welcome to the site, i just joined a couple weeks ago and almost have my 12' vee finished, but wont have any pictures up until this weekend. i used 2x2s, and to save weight i ran across the front and back of the benches, and then secured my frame to that, solid as can be and not a lot of lumber.


----------



## Nick Jones (Feb 26, 2009)

If possible I would like to see some pictures of your boat. I was thinking of doing that but didn't know if it would make my deck too high.


----------



## grizzly (Feb 26, 2009)

i'll post them this weekend. i wanted my deck to run across the tops of front and middle seats, so i put the cross beams on the side of the seats with their tops 1 1/2 inches below the seat top, then ran other 2x2s on top of those between the seats, running fore and aft, the seats carry all the weight that way and my deck rests on top of the benches, used half inch birch plywood and it is solid as concrete and very light. also have hatches cut into the deck and does not flex at all. i know its hard to picture without photos so i will be sure to post them, i dont have internet at home so have to do it at work. i also decked from rear bench back to the transom, and put in a lower, flat floor between middle and rear bench. best bet is to spend a whole lotta time thinking it through, and consider all options, i had lots of plans on paper and had to make lots of changes as i went. that is one great thing about this site, seeing all your options and adapting your own. everyone is friendly too so just keep asking questions.


----------



## Nick Jones (Feb 26, 2009)

I have another question? Has anyone ever rhinolined the entire inside of a boat? do you like it? is it worth it? what are the cons and pros? any suggestions would be great.

When researching I found this site. It seems to be the best deal. I think :?

https://sprayonbedliners.info/order.htm


----------



## grizzly (Feb 26, 2009)

seen mixed opinions about it, top right of the page is a search box, type in bed liner and you should get all the posts that talk about it


----------



## mrwiggins (Feb 26, 2009)

Nick Jones said:


> I have another question? Has anyone ever rhinolined the entire inside of a boat? do you like it? is it worth it? what are the cons and pros? any suggestions would be great.



The boat I'm working on came with some kind of spray-in bedliner in it (not sure what kind). I'm sure it was pretty old by the time I got it. That being said, it had become pretty dry and brittle. I was able to pull most of it out by hand. 

Between my experience and reading on this forum, my best guess is that it may help stop some links in the short-term, but probably won't do much in the long run. If you want it just as a coating for the floor, it will probably work fine for that. Also, consider that bedliner (especially black colored) will probably get pretty hot in the summer sun . . .


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Feb 26, 2009)

i go for the rubberized undercoating on mine. it will stick to anything, and makes a nice coushin/ sound dead'nr between the aluminum and framing or carpet. it would only be a temperary fix for a leak or seap. try spreading some sealent over your seap, if it doesnt fix it put'cha a new rivit in

i only spray'd the undercoating on mine where it would be cover'd. dont want to be fishin on an oven


----------



## ben2go (Feb 26, 2009)

:WELCOME: 

I'm against spray in liners.Even with a lot of prep they have a tendency to peel off.


----------



## Quackrstackr (Feb 26, 2009)

My Triton has a factory spray in liner. I love it. It is an OD green base color and is a whole lot cooler than the painted surfaces in the summer, even though they are the same color. It is fantastic for footing, sound deadening and floor protection if that is what you are looking for but I would not use it as a quick fix solution for hull leaks.

You don't have to settle for spray liners in just black anymore. They are offered in many colors and can even be matched to the paint color of the tow vehicle. :wink:


----------



## Nick Jones (Feb 26, 2009)

Thanks for the replys! The boat does not leak. I was thinking it would make it more durable but if most of your's have not bonded well then I will save my money and steer clear.

The link I attached does offer a bunch of colors though.

Here are some pics from the day I bought the boat and while I was prepping it for a spray down!

Dropped the boat off with my buddy already. Will have some pic's with new color maybe tomorrow but no later than Saturday


----------



## Quackrstackr (Feb 26, 2009)

This is the sprayliner in my boat. It is wall to wall all of the way over the rails (except for the console).


----------



## Waterwings (Feb 26, 2009)

Nice rig, Nick! 8) 



Yours too, Quackr! 8)


----------



## Nick Jones (Feb 26, 2009)

Yeah, I bought it for nothing from an old man that had 3 others. Hopefully it will be even better when I and all of you at tinboats.net get through with it. The pic's are in reverse order! 

I beg that everyone gives their ideas and opinions. I want to make sure I don't leave anything out.


----------



## Nick Jones (Feb 27, 2009)

Your gonna get tired of me quick!

I have two questions:

How thick does the plywood need to be for the decking? I would like to make it as thin as possible but still want it to be real durable.

What do I use to mount the 2x2's to the ribs? I had planned on using what PBW used (see link) but wanted to make sure I didn't get the wrong thing. ex steel, zinc etc.. The reason I say this is because I have read a lot of people stating that it is hard to find stainless steel stuff.

https://www.tinboats.net/forum/images/displayimage.php?album=66&pos=74


----------



## grizzly (Feb 27, 2009)

atleast half inch, that's what i used, but i didn't have a span over 12inches anywhere. so depending on your frame layout you may need 3/4inch to go longer spans. as far as fasteners go best bet is to bite the bullet and buy stainless, not the cheapest way but seems like the best way.


----------



## Nick Jones (Feb 28, 2009)

OK, I MUST WARN YOU!

I may repaint it but for now I am really enjoying the wow factor. The friend that painted it told me if I wanted to camo it he would do it for me if i bought the paint. I think he didn't think I liked it.

I also know most of you are like my friends and are going to say "why the heck did you paint it that color". Lets just say when i go across the lake i want them to say 'there goes Jones".

Anyways, Tell me if you DO or DON'T like it!

Quick note:
The guy that painted it gave me some carpet to redue my bunks and also told me he would do my trailer in the next couple of weeks (for free) if I prepped it.


----------



## Nick Jones (Feb 28, 2009)

thanks man! I figure next winter I will repaint it black but until then I can tell I will be at the car wash a lot.

The wife has given me a free pass this weekend so I should have the deck support posted tomorrow.


----------



## Henry Hefner (Feb 28, 2009)

I agree with Joe about the two minor problems, but the boat looks great! I happen to love the "wow factor", just click the link in my signature and skip down to the last two pics. It is a great conversation starter, and you don't have to worry about anyone stealing it, everyone could tell you which way it went! IF you do decide to repaint it, remember how hot black gets in the summer sun.


----------



## Nick Jones (Feb 28, 2009)

Quick Question??????????

I have some scrap plywood laying around and (this may sound stupid) wanted to know if there is a way to tell if it is treated.


----------



## Henry Hefner (Feb 28, 2009)

Nick Jones said:


> Quick Question??????????
> 
> I have some scrap plywood laying around and (this may sound stupid) wanted to know if there is a way to tell if it is treated.



I'm sure there is a definitive test that I don't know about, but in general, treated wood is noticeably heavier.


----------



## ben2go (Feb 28, 2009)

Henry Hefner said:


> Nick Jones said:
> 
> 
> > Quick Question??????????
> ...



The wood will be darker also.


----------



## Nick Jones (Mar 1, 2009)

Ok, the front deck is built. I have not cut my cubby holes yet and I am glade. I almost cut them out before setting the plywood in the boat. Once in the boat I noticed that if I had cut the holes I would have not had a place for my foot control.

Also, after looking for about an hour I gave up on trying to find stainless steel hex screws. I did find out that aluminum rivets are the bomb.


----------



## Waterwings (Mar 1, 2009)

Nice work on the framing! Gonna be a nice setup! 8)


----------



## lizard drager (Mar 1, 2009)

that is so cool.i have a 14-36 alumacraft and wanted to paint ti white with the bottum being black.boy are you makin me want to redo my boat.


----------



## Big Buck (Mar 2, 2009)

It looks really great. I really like the White myself, but like they said up above, I think that I would be really hard to keep clean, but I really like it. The deck looks good as well. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Brine (Mar 2, 2009)

Looks great.

There are alot of clean white boats out there, just not alot of white jon boats.


----------



## cprince (Mar 2, 2009)

Brine said:


> Looks great.
> 
> There are alot of clean white boats out there, just not alot of white jon boats.



I am working with some free surplus paint...







... will anyone notice?


White is nice and clean looking! I am actually using battleship gray... kind of boring!


----------



## baptistpreach (Mar 3, 2009)

Hey, I'm painting mine black in about 2 days (hopefully). So, if its awful, I'll let you know, but I think it will have the WoW factor (more like, WoW that boat looks amazing!), and I love black, and it goes with my carpet. I like the white, its different, its not green or grey or camo, so it stands out. Keep up the great work my friend! Did your friend spray it? Also, did you sand and prime it first? If so, what grade sandpaper, and what primer? Like I said though, looks awesome!


----------



## Nick Jones (Mar 3, 2009)

baptistpreach said:


> Hey, I'm painting mine black in about 2 days (hopefully). So, if its awful, I'll let you know, but I think it will have the WoW factor (more like, WoW that boat looks amazing!), and I love black, and it goes with my carpet. I like the white, its different, its not green or grey or camo, so it stands out. Keep up the great work my friend! Did your friend spray it? Also, did you sand and prime it first? If so, what grade sandpaper, and what primer? Like I said though, looks awesome!



The best thing that I found for removing the paint was (got this idea from Russ010) a wire brush that goes in the end of a power drill. You can get them at Wal*Mart. I think they cost 4 to 5 dollars. The one I got was made by black and decker. Make sure it has gold wires and states it is for Rust/Paint removal.

My friend has a spray gun and it only took him 30 minutes to put 3 coats on it.


----------



## Quackrstackr (Mar 3, 2009)

It will probably look nice but you will cook in a black boat in the summer. Trust me on that one.

Even charcoal grey carpet inside a white boat gets like an oven.


----------



## baptistpreach (Mar 3, 2009)

So what primer did you use? I don't really have old paint I don't think at least. You've seen my boat, what is that really flat grey?


----------



## Nick Jones (Mar 3, 2009)

Here are some pics of what I did tonight. This is not finished. I temporarily tacked this together with the nail gun and will finish the support tomorrow for the front. Also, I wanted to get an idea of how high I need to build the stand for my trolling motor. 

There are also pics of the back of my boat. I have a gas tank problem. I wanted to build a deck going all the way to the transom but after scratching my head I realized there would be no way for me to get my gas tank/battery in-and-out. So, after talking to and reviewing some pics from the Preach (BaptistPreach) I realized I would have to come forward. I am not going to come as far forward as he did but enough to have a cubby hole for my life jackets.

Let me know what you think!


----------



## Nick Jones (Mar 3, 2009)

pics


----------



## Henry Hefner (Mar 3, 2009)

Nick Jones said:


> I have a gas tank problem. I wanted to build a deck going all the way to the transom but after scratching my head I realized there would be no way for me to get my gas tank/battery in-and-out. So, after talking to and reviewing some pics from the Preach (BaptistPreach) I realized I would have to come forward. I am not going to come as far forward as he did but enough to have a cubby hole for my life jackets.
> Let me know what you think!



I think it may be a good idea to move the gas tank and battery forward for weight distribution, but if you really want it in the very back, why don't you just make the entire area from the bench to the transom a heavy-duty hatch? That would give you room to put in big items and have a full deck. Here is some pics of what someone else did: Clicky


----------



## baptistpreach (Mar 4, 2009)

I like it! I do have a solution though, use a 3 gallon gas tank. It'll fit in the back with no problems. Good work. My boat is gonna look like your tomorrow morning....

And then I'll paint over the primer!! :lol:


----------



## Nick Jones (Mar 4, 2009)

baptistpreach said:


> I like it! I do have a solution though, use a 3 gallon gas tank. It'll fit in the back with no problems. Good work. My boat is gonna look like your tomorrow morning....
> 
> And then I'll paint over the primer!! :lol:



that's the problem! I don't want to give up my super cool gas tank 8).lol

I guess I will probably have to. Where do I find a 3 gallon metal gas tank? I can get plastic but I prefer the old school metal tanks.


----------



## Nick Jones (Mar 4, 2009)

Henry Hefner said:


> Nick Jones said:
> 
> 
> > I have a gas tank problem. I wanted to build a deck going all the way to the transom but after scratching my head I realized there would be no way for me to get my gas tank/battery in-and-out. So, after talking to and reviewing some pics from the Preach (BaptistPreach) I realized I would have to come forward. I am not going to come as far forward as he did but enough to have a cubby hole for my life jackets.
> ...



I noticed you said you mounted the back deck to the wood transom. I thought about that but wasn't sure it would hold up over time. Also, did you mean you screwed into the wood transom with wood screws or all the way through the transom using bolts?

Like the Preach said I probably need to make my tanks smaller so that should decrease the weight in the back a little.

Thanks for the help. Let me know about the transom.


----------



## Henry Hefner (Mar 4, 2009)

Nick Jones said:


> Henry Hefner said:
> 
> 
> > Nick Jones said:
> ...



The link I posted was not to my boat, but to someone else's, so I am not sure what they used. If it were me, I would bolt a piece of aluminum angle through the transom for strength, trying to use the same bolts that hold on the transom wood now. If those bolts are too high, maybe you could use larger angle to reach?


----------



## grizzly (Mar 4, 2009)

this is how i did my rear hatch using the transom and rear bench as support, look close and you can see how the hatch overlaps the rear bench, and transom is solid piece. i can stand on it with no flex.


----------



## Nick Jones (Mar 4, 2009)

Got my carpet ordered! This is the thing that scares me the most. I have never layed carpet so any advice will be handy.


----------



## grizzly (Mar 4, 2009)

contact cement, forgot the brand but got mine at wal mart, any good brand should do. just follow directions, apply over BOTH surfaces, carpet and decking, all the way to edges, wait 10-15 minutes, press hard all over it. and you can start stapling.make sure you allow a good 1/4inch gap between edges for carpet thickness


----------



## grizzly (Mar 4, 2009)

here's a pretty good shot of how i did corners and curves


----------



## Nick Jones (Mar 4, 2009)

Thanks man! Check out this deal I got at Wal*Mart. That will teach my wife to send me grocery shopping.

Also, does anyone have any ideas on bow/stern lights? How I should I set them up? Like I said before, I like to bass fish but I love to crappie and catfish at night.

Another thing I want to do is put lights between the back and front deck where I will keep the fish. Do you think that RV/Camping lights (look like x-mas tree lights wrapped) will work? or is there something better?


----------



## baptistpreach (Mar 5, 2009)

For the lighting you've got a couple options, the best IMO is to go with red or green LED's. Check out bluewater LED's I got some small LED's from him for a great deal 3.99 for a set of 2 (don't know if he's still running it or not), I'll take some pics and post them for you, they draw practically no battery, put out good light, and are easy to mount


----------



## grizzly (Mar 5, 2009)

i would check wal mart again for lights and sockets. i got tons of stuff for mine there on clearance the past few weeks, if you have other walmarts in area check them out. we have about 6 walmarts here within 20 minutes of each other and their inventory varied widely. getting it all at about half price is NICE! i suggest the flush mount sockets that you put the light pole in, that way it's not in the way and you can store the light poles under deck somewhere.


----------



## Nick Jones (Mar 6, 2009)

THE WHITE HOG!

Anyways, here is what I did tonight.


----------



## Nick Jones (Mar 6, 2009)

What do you guys think about putting my battery in the front and sliding it over like the pics show?

will that be too much weight in the front? will sliding it everytime cause problems?


----------



## Nick Jones (Mar 6, 2009)

Got the front deck built! Now I am waiting on the carpet.

Also, what do you think about my seats matching my seat covers that are in my truck. I think it would be cool.

Let me know what you think and if there is anything I should add.


----------



## Big Buck (Mar 6, 2009)

Looks really good.

I do have one suggestion that I wish I would have thought about when cutting my storage lids out. Don't for get that when you fold your carpet under to leave room for about a 1/4" and then another for the lid. I had to put another peice of wood on the inside of my frames for the lid to sit on because I did not leave enough room. I can't really see for sure on your picture but I just thought that i would throw that out there for you.

Looks really good, I can't wait to see the carpet on there. By the way heck of a deal on those seat bases. The cheapest ones at my wal-mart are close to $30.00.


----------



## grizzly (Mar 6, 2009)

looks slick, seat covers matching would be cool.


----------



## Quackrstackr (Mar 6, 2009)

Have you had it in the water yet to check the attitude of the boat with all of your additions? I would do that before I located my battery. :wink:


----------



## Nick Jones (Mar 9, 2009)

Once I carpet the deck, Would it be a bad idea to F26 it to the 2x2's? And if it is a bad idea, how do people secure their deck without showing screws?


----------



## Bone Collector (Mar 9, 2009)

Hell yeah son you got the right idea, A white tacoma like with a monarch boat, thats how I role!


----------



## Nick Jones (Mar 11, 2009)

Got my carpet in! How long do I have to let the water sealent set before I can apply the contact cement and carpet?


----------



## russ010 (Mar 11, 2009)

atleast until its dry to the touch and not tacky... shouldn't be but a few hours if it's exposed to the sun


----------



## Nick Jones (Mar 12, 2009)

I am trying to save a trip so does anyone know if Wal*Mart carries Flush Latches? This is the last thing I have to cut out before I can seal and carpet.


----------



## grizzly (Mar 12, 2009)

i've seen them there, had them on clearance last week, but still little pricey. i bought a black cordura strap from their camping section and used that as loops for my hatches. easy to grab yet you don't trip over them. stapled on the bottom of hatch it makes a clean handle and some of the 'fancy' bass boats use the same thing.


----------



## Nick Jones (Mar 12, 2009)

grizzly said:


> i've seen them there, had them on clearance last week, but still little pricey. i bought a black cordura strap from their camping section and used that as loops for my hatches. easy to grab yet you don't trip over them. stapled on the bottom of hatch it makes a clean handle and some of the 'fancy' bass boats use the same thing.



heck yeah! I didn't think about that. So you have them going all the way across with no slack? or maybe just lose enough to slip your fingers under?


----------



## Nick Jones (Mar 15, 2009)

some more pics!


----------



## Nick Jones (Mar 15, 2009)

water proofing


----------



## Waterwings (Mar 15, 2009)

Looks good! 8)


----------



## Nick Jones (Mar 15, 2009)

carpeting! wow I am really dumb. My first cut was for the main deck for the front of the boat. I was in a hurry and kept trying to make all of the parts fit. While doing this I flipped my deck face up and cut the carpet face down. Long story short, I have to order some more carpet.


----------



## Nick Jones (Mar 15, 2009)

Got to order some carpet before I can finish!

*pointers- make sure you double check that your boards are laying the correct direction and make sure you see how the carpet looks when light hits it. trust me on this one. It will look lite grey on one side of the boat and then on the other it will look dark grey and if you have them miss-matched it will look two-toned.


----------



## Waterwings (Mar 15, 2009)

Nick Jones said:


> carpeting! wow i am really dumb. My first cut was the main deck for the front boat. I was in a hurry and kept trying to make all of the parts fit. while doing this I flipped my deck face up and cut the carpet face down. Long story short, I have to order some more carpet.




It happens. Ever heard of Murphy's Law? When I rebuilt our interior stairs last year, I measured, and measured again, and went to cut the very first step. Cut that sucker an inch too short (I forgot to add the overhang on the left side). So much for that $25 oak step, so I had to go buy another one. :roll: 


Hope you've got some good ventilation while using that contact cement. Those fumes will do ya in ! :shock:


----------



## Waterwings (Mar 15, 2009)

The carpeting job looks good ! 8) 



> It will look lite grey on one side of the boat and then on the other it will look dark grey and if you have them mix matched it will look two-toned.




When I got ready to do my carpet I actually thoght of having maybe a 12"-16" wide section of carpet a darker gray running down the length of the boat on centerline, and then have lighter gray carpet on each side of it. Just didn't take the time to find a piece of darker gray.


----------



## baptistpreach (Mar 15, 2009)

Looking good! Our Monarks are gonna be a force to be reckoned with. I'm thinking with my black monark and your white one surely we could do great things for the world together! =D> . Anyhow, I also really like your seats, they're just unique. I made one small mistake on my carpetting and that was I cut pieces from the bottom so all I saw was the rubber backing, well every place I have a hatch or a door, the grain of the carpet is going opposite the deck! Small thing, but I notice it.

Also, are you going to put the name "monark" on your boat anywhere? I'm seriously debating about getting the newer SeaArk logo for my boat. It would make it look cooler, and I think it would help it sell better if I ever wanted to. Then again, if I went Monark, it would be more retro... anyhow, I really like it! I'm going to sand, prime, and put my topcoat on my trailer before church tonight! (I hope)


----------



## grizzly (Mar 16, 2009)

Nick Jones said:


> grizzly said:
> 
> 
> > i've seen them there, had them on clearance last week, but still little pricey. i bought a black cordura strap from their camping section and used that as loops for my hatches. easy to grab yet you don't trip over them. stapled on the bottom of hatch it makes a clean handle and some of the 'fancy' bass boats use the same thing.
> ...


just a 6" piece folded over itself and stapled under hatch, you can see it in my pictures, 12'smokercraft shallow vee. i still dont know how to link.


----------



## Brine (Mar 16, 2009)

Your boat is looking great! =D>


----------



## Nick Jones (Mar 18, 2009)

Could you guy's give me some suggestions on how to permanently attach my decks. I do not want to screw them down. I was thinking of using f26 but my father-n-law told me not to get it on the rubber backing because it may melt it. Any Ideas or suggestion on what to use?


----------



## Nick Jones (Mar 23, 2009)

Ok! I basically got finished with the boat this weekend. I have a few details to finish but I should have some pics tonight. 

Another thing though, I am trying to hook up a trolling motor plug and can't seem to get it to work. I can take the wires out of the plug and the trolling motor works fine. I think I may have a bad one. I put the (-) in slot one on both side and the (+) in slot 2 on both sides like the directions state. Any advice on this?


----------



## Henry Hefner (Mar 23, 2009)

Nick Jones said:


> Ok! I basically got finished with the boat this weekend. I have a few details to finish but I should have some pics tonight.
> 
> Another thing though, I am trying to hook up a trolling motor plug and can't seem to get it to work. I can take the wires out of the plug and the trolling motor works fine. I think I may have a bad one. I put the (-) in slot one on both side and the (+) in slot 2 on both sides like the directions state. Any advice on this?



You could take an ohm meter and check the plug, but it sounds like you are right. Even if you had the polarity wrong it should run backwards, but still run.


----------



## Zum (Mar 23, 2009)

Use a multi meter like he said above,see if there is 12 volts coming out.
Never no maybe the way you have it hooked up the wires are shorted?
Just guessing.


----------



## Nick Jones (Mar 23, 2009)

All I have to do is attach the deck and hinges.


----------



## Nick Jones (Mar 23, 2009)

*


----------



## Quackrstackr (Mar 23, 2009)

Looking good. =D> 

Is it just me or does that front pedestal pole look like it is 3 feet long? :mrgreen: 

Have you had it in the water yet? I'm just wondering how tippy it is going to be now. That tall seat on a relatively narrow boat looks like a fine way to take a bath when you least expect it. :shock:


----------



## Nick Jones (Mar 23, 2009)

Quackrstackr said:


> Looking good. =D>
> 
> Is it just me or does that front pedestal pole look like it is 3 feet long? :mrgreen:
> 
> Have you had it in the water yet? I'm just wondering how tippy it is going to be now. That tall seat on a relatively narrow boat looks like a fine way to take a bath when you least expect it. :shock:



lol! Tell me about it. I couldn't find a bar the right length. It was either 11 inch or 24 so I cut it down to 18 inches. 

I have had it in the water but not since I added the pole. I switched to 4 tens at work so Friday and Saturday "IT IS ON".

oh yeah, i am seriously trying to talk my wife into letting me come to the retreat in October. Are you going to be there?


----------



## Quackrstackr (Mar 23, 2009)

I wish that I could make it as it may well be the closest one to me that is ever held.

That weekend is the weekend that we always have my 4 year old daughter's birthday party. Dad would have to live underneath the dog house if I wasn't here for that one.


----------



## Waterwings (Mar 23, 2009)

Nice work! 8)


----------



## snowboardinmn (Mar 23, 2009)

really really good work when you going to take her out


----------



## ben2go (Mar 23, 2009)

Looks good.Let us know how the seating works out.Looks a little high.


----------



## Nick Jones (Mar 24, 2009)

ben2go said:


> Looks good.Let us know how the seating works out.Looks a little high.



I plan on using the front pole with a butt seat. I just haven't got my plate for it yet.


----------



## fish18 (Mar 25, 2009)

That is some excellent work! I love the color!


----------



## Matt 825 (Mar 26, 2009)

Awesome work!!!!!


----------



## Nick Jones (Mar 26, 2009)

Put it in the water yesterday! the pole is ok with my butt seat but not with my regular seat. The battery is a little too much weight for the front when I am by myself. When someone is in the back it is fine though. I have made some adjustments and added hinges. I will post some final pic's this weekend. 

Man, I have been checking Craigslist everyday hoping to find a really cheap boat for my next project. You guys have me addicted!


----------



## MikeA57 (Mar 26, 2009)

Your boat looks great and is really coming together. One thing that i see is the 12 volt accessory plug on the step up of the deck. That would become the biggest target for my foot you ever saw. I'd have it ripped off in a matter of minutes. Could you cut the 2X2's and mount it inset into the wall of the step? That way the wiring wouldn't be exposed either. That was just something I saw. Is that the plug in for your trolling motor or what?

Mike

EDIT:
Never mind. Somehow I missed page 8 completely and I see now that you've got it all done. I can't see how you mounted the plug for the TM but I had noticed on one of the earlier pages it looked like it was mounted at a 90 degree angle to the 2X2s it was mounted on.


----------



## Nick Jones (Apr 18, 2009)

I never posted final pictures so here they are!


----------



## Nick Jones (Apr 18, 2009)

*


----------



## Zum (Apr 18, 2009)

Sure does look nice,great job.


----------



## Henry Hefner (Apr 19, 2009)

Nice ride, everything is clean and neat. now mess it up with some fish!


----------



## Nick Jones (May 28, 2009)

OK! It's in the mail! After a few months of fishing out of my modified Jon I have noticed a couple things.

First, I hate having a white boat. I think the idea is awesome but I live on one of the dirtiest lakes in Arkansas. I have a brown ring around it every time I pull it out of the water.

Second, I have a couple of rivets leaking. Most people wouldn't even notice but after spend all that time redoing it little stuff tends to annoy me. 

As for what's in the mail..........Olive Steel-Flex 9x! heck yeah!

For now I will have to endure the brown ring because as soon as I get off work today I’m setting a trot line out.


----------



## Nick Jones (Jun 8, 2009)

TRADED MY BOAT!

Will start a new post before too long.


----------



## baptistpreach (Jun 9, 2009)

Traded your boat??? What did you get for it? You really did a great job on it, so I hope it's something very nice


----------



## Nick Jones (Jun 10, 2009)

baptistpreach said:


> Traded your boat??? What did you get for it? You really did a great job on it, so I hope it's something very nice



Not real sure the name of it. I was going to post pic's last night but I got home late from my softball game. When I registered it I think they told me it was a ouachita??? It is completely open from the front to the transom and the sides are about six inches deep. It has spray in styrofoam inside the sides.

I really wanted to do another boat since i hardly ever bass fish!


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Jun 10, 2009)

your did an awsome job. the white looks great and will feel even better on a hot day at the lake. those seats look purty comfy


----------



## JBoze (Dec 30, 2009)

You did an awesome job on that boat!


----------



## Trinity (Nov 30, 2010)

I want to do my 14ft Monark like this. Great Job.

=D>


----------



## tccanoe (Dec 1, 2010)

I would not give the white color a second thought. It's going to last longer due to the high quality and the boat will stay cooler in the summer. Now when you finish your mod, get two big dragon stincels made with flames screaming out their mouths and put them down the sides. You talk about a one-off. "Sir Slab Slayer" "Lance A Lot of Hogs" "A Knight's Fishing Tail" "Knight's of the Round Sow" I got a million of em.


----------



## Trinity (Dec 10, 2010)

Nick Jones said:


> Could you guy's give me some suggestions on how to permanently attach my decks. I do not want to screw them down. I was thinking of using f26 but my father-n-law told me not to get it on the rubber backing because it may melt it. Any Ideas or suggestion on what to use?




How did you resolve this?


----------



## CountryRoad (Mar 2, 2011)

looks Great!


----------



## SmokerChris (Nov 24, 2011)

I wanted to paint my old SmokerCraft white, and after seeing this, I did. Looks amazing. Starting on my mod soon but trying to plan things out before I start. I have an old Game Fisher 7.5 that I also want to paint white. What do I need to do to make that happen? Seems like the original paint is on there like skin. Should I prime it or just paint over the old black paint? Used oil based Rustoleum on the boat. Id like to use the same thing on the motor. Thanks


----------

